# Does bike Grease need to be bike-specific?



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd like ot pick up some grease for things like pedal & crank installation, but my local lbs didn't have anything in stock. Would some place like Lowe's carry a decent grease for bike application?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Yep, and it's a lot cheaper than "bike grease". I use marine grease for most bike applications, I figure if it's made for marine uses, it's probably the best at keeping water out of bearing and the like. And for the most part, grease is grease as far as lubrication properties goes, so that's what I use. But any wheel bearing grease should do.


----------



## DoubleTap (Oct 23, 2005)

+1 for marine grease!

TT


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Marine grease -- that's what I use. Easy to get, cheap -- and its what I use on my boat trailer.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Another vote for wheel bearing grease from an automotive shop. 3 bucks will get you a tub that should last years for personal use, as opposed to 15-20 for "bike specific".


----------



## csilkman (Jul 16, 2008)

Wal-Mart has oil, grease, anti sieze and loc tite for next to nothing. Their lubes might not be the "super space age nasa approved forumla" but for .99 cents it will due just fine on a bicycle.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

The big tubes or cartridges last forever. I bought a cartridge of synthetic stuff back in '90 strictly for bike stuff...I just finished using it a month or so ago.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Marine grease is good since it doesn't promote galling between disimilar metals or galvanic corrosion.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*One caveat*



fueledbymetal said:


> I'd like ot pick up some grease for things like pedal & crank installation, but my local lbs didn't have anything in stock. Would some place like Lowe's carry a decent grease for bike application?


As others have noted, there's nothing special about "bicycle grease" (though that Campy stuff is pretty nice!). However, some greases are pretty stiff and might not be the best for loose ball application. Look for something with good tack and relatively low viscosity, along with water resistance. I'm a fan of Slick 50 One Grease, though there are many other good ones available in the automotive section of your local big box store.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

How about white lithium grease? I have a tube of that laying around.


----------



## Pbrink (Jul 9, 2008)

I've used white lithium grease and had no problems. It might not be the "right" thing to use, but I haven't been packing bearings with it either... just little things that need some grease. And I LOVE the smell of it!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I use Park Tool's grease simply because it comes in a convenient squeeze tube with a narrow tip, but from its appearance, color, & texture it appears to be good 'ol Sta-Lube Trailer Wheel Grease  

The Sta-Lube is a lighter viscosity, water repellant grease often used on boat trailers. Standard auto wheel bearing or chassis grease seems far too thick for my preference. 

BTW, other day I read Shimano has some special & pricey "Dura-Ace Grease" ! If nothing else, the yellow-green color looked pretty cool


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*viscosity*

I agree with most other posters her. The only thing I would say is to use a grease with an appropriate viscosity for the job. It will be up to you to figure that out but as others have said, there are some greases that are pretty thick, and there are some places where you might not want that quality.
I would probably use really thin grease on a seat post and somewhat thicker grease in bearings. A head tube could probably get pretty thick grease because it really isn't subject to a lot of rotating. note this is not to say that I have three different types of grease that I use on my bike. I used to be a mechanic so I have lots of grease sitting around the house. I would say it's medium viscosity though I have a tube of really thin grease I used for assembly and that I use on my seatpost.
Any grease is better than no grease though.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I use automotive lithium grease in my hubs. I have a front wheel (chorus) I bought in 1998and after many tens of thousands of miles, still rolls like new on it's original bearings. I like PW waterproof grease for assembly, a tube will last many years and is convenient. In Hawaii, I used marine grease in my candy pedals during the rainy season.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

An idiot I know used - get this - Volkswagen Constant Velocity Joint-Lube to "grease" my bottom-bracket and hubs one day when I was busy. It hardened-up into perfect, solid-plastic casts of the races and bearings and cones. Very artistic! I had a dicken's of a time chipping them out with an awl and jeweler's hammer. The plastification was complete - they left no residual material.


----------



## Thomson2 (Oct 29, 2008)

The type of grease you use on a pedals and cranks does not matter because there is no movement once tightened and it is sealed up and not exposed to contaminants, so marine grease, olive oil, or wd40 are all the same. Some greases are easier or cleaner to work with.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I'd have to disagree with you there, my friend. Pull off a pedal after a few years of use that had WD 40 and it will be bone dry-and a bear to get off probably. Put it on with grease, and it will still have grease on the threads. WD40, while a good product for freeing rusted bolts, will evaporate out out virtually any crevice. It's good lube- for a couple days.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

I use marine grease for everything needing grease on my bike. I also use it for similar applications on fishing reels and my boat trailer (obviously).


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

This is what I use at home.

http://www.pennzoil.com/products/greases/prem_707_red.html


But at the bike shop I use the Park bike grease. After all, I'm not paying for it.

The only thing WD40 is good for is to keep tools rust free in storage.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

martinrjensen has a great point. VISCOSITY is critical in some bike applications. Try using blue marine trailer grease on freehub pawls & pawls will not function/release properly. I've found Pennzoil blue marine grease to be too thick for cup/cone bearings. Some claim that lithium greases may harm rubber bike seals, though I've never seen this. WD40 is a great cleaner but when solvent evaporates only a very thin film of light oil is left behind. I often clean chain s with it, but always follow up with chain oil (whether brand-name or home brew).
IMHO- there is no need to stick with bike-specific lubes, but pick the right lube for the specific job.


----------



## flyjoe (Mar 17, 2008)

I recently tried super lube, its a silicone based grease seems to be working good.viscosity and tack seem to be god for bearings. and at $2.00 for a tube the price is excelent.


----------

